
Ask HN: How are you keeping your kids occupied at these times? - imalolz
Dear HN parents,<p>With the current situation, our entire region is under strict lockdown.<p>Both my spouse and I are now working from home, and since there&#x27;s no school and people are discouraged from going outdoors we have to find solutions to keep our kids - aged 3rd grade &amp; kindergarten - occupied throughout the day.<p>We&#x27;re really trying hard not to have them watch TV or use tablet&#x2F;phone&#x2F;computer all the time; we bought plenty of arts and crafts and the teachers emailed some worksheets and assignments, but it&#x27;s VERY difficult for them to be so socially isolated, constantly indoors, without their friends and teachers, and sitting down and working through take home tasks all day just doesn&#x27;t work. Both sides are frustrated and with good cause.<p>We find that we&#x27;re constantly giving up and letting them use screens since we need some time to get work done (meetings, calls, writing docs and code, etc).  Afterwards we feel terrible, saying we have to come up with a solution. I thought about starting my workday after they go to sleep (9PM), but that doesn&#x27;t scale well unless I sleep 2 hrs&#x2F;night. I realize this is a new reality for many people, and we have to adjust.<p>How are you dealing with this situation - keeping your kids engaged, doing something positive and still making time to work?
======
kinj28
The surprising element is that kids have adjusted to this fact of "Staying at
home" without access to parks and outdoors.

I have made sure from start that they wont get more than 3 episodes or 1 movie
a day.

Mostly they are busy with \- Lego (Ask them to build some new thing..like park
one day, mall another, water play area, etc) \- Then there is pic painting
event of the day. (Topic is assigned) \- Few rounds of cycling / skipping \-
500 piece puzzle is out down \- took out lots of games which ever dumped in
attic \- worksheets on math & english \- most importantly get them involved in
house old chores

At times I take a break and hand over the assignments, check their paintings,
show some patterns to copy, introduce a new game.

Hope you find some of it useful in your situation.

Let me know your tips.

